
Grails 4 GA Released - joemccall86
https://objectcomputing.com/news/2019/07/11/grails-4-ga-released
======
zmmmmm
Grails 4 is a fairly critical release for that ecosystem.

I think it has to be said that Grails 3 was a failure because it updated
nearly everything but failed to improve much that anybody cared about and made
a bunch of things worse - including, worst of all, it did nothing but
exacerbate the bloat and slowness.

Even despite all of that I still don't know a framework for the JVM that is as
comprehensively full stack as Grails, so I think it has a chance. But it
really has to hit it out of the park. For now, I'm relatively happy just using
Micronaut and piecing together a lightweight system on top of that.

------
visch
Love what the grails and groovy teams keep pushing out.

